# I need someone really good with photoshop



## Boz Mon (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a problem.  I am trying to photoshop one of my cousins into a picture that we took without her.  I know some photoshop, but apparently not enough.  I was hoping someone here could help me.  If you could PM me I can email you the photos, or if really necessary, I could post them up.  I really hope someone could help me out on this.  Thanks in advance :mrgreen:


----------



## AdamBomb (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll take a stab! You can email them to me at agerweck@gmail.com or post them on this page. I'm heading to my girlfriends in a little bit, not sure if I can work on it there or not (depends on her mood )


----------



## Boz Mon (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot.  I emailed you some photos


----------



## AdamBomb (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey man, Check your email. That one was pretty tough. Im not too happy with it, but Let me know what you think


----------



## Boz Mon (Dec 9, 2008)

Dude, it looks way better than I did.  I'm gonna print a copy of it to see how it looks.  Thanks a lot for your help.  If you say its ok, I could post your finished product in this thread.


----------



## AdamBomb (Dec 9, 2008)

Here you Go:


----------



## AdamBomb (Dec 10, 2008)

Here Man, I think this one looks a tad better...


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 10, 2008)

Clone some grass near her knees, pulling from front row opposite and addressing scale and variation.

Allowing her arm to fall in front of the orange sleeve might help sell it.  I think she is too small, maybe a touch older and taller than the boys?

-Shea


----------



## Boz Mon (Dec 10, 2008)

Now that you say that, she is kinda small in the photo.  IDK, I printed it out, and it is believable


----------

